# Fantasy (Nagash) Rumors UPDATED 30.8.14



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

This came out of nowhere. So they haven't forgotten about fantasy then, so Gray knights coming later and are the space wolf stuff coming next week? Where does that leave this to fit in, the plot thickens as they say,http://uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/












> via Steve the Warboss on Faeit 212
> Next week new Models for Khemri and Warriors of Chaos.
> Fantasy becomes a 3 week release.





> via Steve the Warboss on Faeit 212
> Chaos Warriors becomes a Chosen Plastic Kit.





> For Khemri we will see a Colossus Model.
> Quote:
> via Voice of the Chaos Gods on Faeit 212
> rumored "Chaos Chosen" are for Fantasy, not for 40k.
> ...















> via Felwether on Warseer
> I've just gotten a little bit of info about this release. Warhammer, The End Times is noted to contain new rules that change the way a game of Warhammer can be played. It is not a new edition.
> 
> Releases:
> ...


https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10501663_10154466392275282_313345606021086917_n.jpg?oh=8696ba4d2f19d5d736448af4d17579da&oe=545B9528&__gda__=1415456632_3c4eaaadd669ade44cba5bfc494cdbd8





































































> via two readers here on Faeit 212
> Found a true Easter egg in the ipad version of nagash go to chapter 2 in the book and there is a pic of nagash click on red X to make bigger then look at model on his right below his book that guy is new never seen before an no one else is talking about it yet enjoy the exclusive
> 
> 
> Found something no one else has or at least aren't talking about looks like a dead giant vampire if you have the iPad sample of Nagash go to chapter 2 the rules and click on red X to make picture big and he is below his right hand with the book and it is officially released so you can post hope this helps posted same thing on your latest blog thanks and keep up the awesome work


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

possibly vampires? its im almost positive its vamps


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I doubt it's vamps. Looks like new edition to me!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

New edition and starter set of bretts and tomb kings is my prediction


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

nagash


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Vampire Counts by the looks of things. If so I bloody well hope there are new Zombie kits.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

' they hear only the drums of the north' what race lives north if the empire? The ramshackle band of skeletons and the writing in the end looks vamps to me. Tombkings should have more diciplined skeletons and more ancient look to their writing. And ain't their kingdom in the south?


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> ' they hear only the drums of the north' what race lives north if the empire? The ramshackle band of skeletons and the writing in the end looks vamps to me. Tombkings should have more diciplined skeletons and more ancient look to their writing. And ain't their kingdom in the south?


North are Kislev, Norse and The Chaos Wastes. Vampires often say they can prey on the empire since they are only concerned with defending themselves from chaos (for example, The Ninth Book short story in Age of Legend).

Just found this on warseer:



> Ok ladies and gents this is what I have heard.
> 
> The end times will be coming after grey knights which means they will be going up for pre order 23rd, there will be Nagash, Nagash end times campaign book, plastic spirit host, Mannfred and nightgheist / Arkhan the black / Neferata on some undead monster plastic kit.
> 
> ...


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Tommie Soule said:


> nagash


^This would be my bet too. 

New vampire counts would make zero sense. It's one of those mini releases I guess?

It's a shame to lose the classic nagash model though...


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

isnt nagash in the VC army? thats why I said Vampire Counts.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, yeah, of course...

But I doubt it'll be a full blown remake of VC... That would really surprise me. Then again, the GK book came as a thunderstrike during clear skies.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Nagash and his army of Tomb Squats


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

This is the first thing that GW has done amazingly right in a long time. Sure, some other stuff has been good, even great, but this - I can't wait


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd love it to be nagash, I've been wanting to have a tomb king army for a while so this may be a good time to start them,


plus i found this via facebook


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> isnt nagash in the VC army? thats why I said Vampire Counts.


Can someone please elaborate on this? I have been trying to find existing stuff on Nagash, and other than fluff, it doesn't seem like he belongs to any faction. What gives?


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> Can someone please elaborate on this? I have been trying to find existing stuff on Nagash, and other than fluff, it doesn't seem like he belongs to any faction. What gives?


Nagash is essentially the big daddy necromancer from before the empire was even established. Originally a Nehekharan priest he messed with powers beyond his control and ended up causing half of Khemri to turn undead, the undead then butchered the living and he fled south. He then increased his powers and raised a huge army to crush the emergent Empire but was stopped by Sigmar. He then "died" although I recall skaven being involved at some point I might be wrong.

So he was basically raising undead before it was cool, so doesn't really belong to a faction. However if he came back he would mostly likely ally with the vampire counts as all the vampires and necromancers learnt it all from him pretty much. He would also be universally hated by particularly the tomb kings and the empire.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

That answers my question, thanks!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

He's back indeed


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

OMG, that figure is breathtaking, I love it, but I bet his the same price as a giant and his rules aren't gonna be that great cause he has got a good model,

Plus what coming ahead



> via Steve the Warboss on Faeit 212
> Next week new Models for Khemri and Warriors of Chaos.
> Fantasy becomes a 3 week release.
> 
> Only 1 Week for GK, no other releases for them.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

revilo44 said:


> Plus what coming ahead


When will these be?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

That guy looks insane. Didn't he used to ride a Dragon though? Or am I confusing him with another VC Sorcerer?


----------



## Evil Monkey (Dec 15, 2008)

Asamodai said:


> That guy looks insane. Didn't he used to ride a Dragon though? Or am I confusing him with another VC Sorcerer?


I think you might be thinking of Zacharias the Everliving, powerful magic user on a zombie dragon. It was a cool mini but mostly metal and a pain to assemble.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Note the crazy stuff behind him in the photo


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> Note the crazy stuff behind him in the photo



Lots of crypt ghouls? The haunted skeletons flying around him seems to be attached to him.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

alasdair said:


> When will these be?


To be honest, I don't know, I should of worded it "this is what might be coming as well" as they rumours so it's "pics or isn't real" sorry



edit: @alasdair this might help.

id like to see the chosen kit.


> via Steve the Warboss on Faeit 212
> Chaos Warriors becomes a Chosen Plastic Kit.
> 
> For Khemri we will see a Colossus Model.





> via Voice of the Chaos Gods on Faeit 212
> rumored "Chaos Chosen" are for Fantasy, not for 40k.


or off track with these two above 


> via Beliver1980 on Faeit 212 heard today that nagash is not the only new cool character model on the way, take some salt but I think it's reliable, we will see a new archaon model and the female vampire character (forgot her name ,the first one to be a vampire).


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't think anyone has posted the rules here yet.



I'm most intrigued as to what an 'Undead Legions army' is


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Evil Monkey said:


> I think you might be thinking of Zacharias the Everliving, powerful magic user on a zombie dragon. It was a cool mini but mostly metal and a pain to assemble.


Yeah that sounds right. I tried to find him on the GW Site but he's gone. Thanks.

As for the rules. This guy is a beast. May consider actually getting a WD for this apparent Battle Report.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> isnt nagash in the VC army? thats why I said Vampire Counts.


No....he's kind of......a combination faction, he uses skeletal constructs, i.e. tomb scorpions (spider version), and he uses ghouls.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not sure what to make of him. He's nigh unkillable sans cannons (no, you're not going to a Giantbane wielding character into combat with him, he'll have ASF and will force feed you your own intestines), which means he can't be stopped casting spells which don't require Line of Sight.

However, as 1000pts just think how many cannons, trebuchets, or casters that is facing him. Sure, he can summon more. big whoop, think how many more dispels are available. He's still stuck with the same crap amount of magic dice. He can summon more creatures? Oh well, just use your extra 1000pts or more. There's no way that Nagash is worth those 1000pts.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I was literally just about to order 30 Chosen from the GW website, as I was moving to payment I decided to check what was going on at Heresy. So bloody glad I did I will certainly cancel this order and wait (hope) for the plastics!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

alasdair said:


> I was literally just about to order 30 Chosen from the GW website, as I was moving to payment I decided to check what was going on at Heresy. So bloody glad I did I will certainly cancel this order and wait (hope) for the plastics!


Yay I helped :grin:, cough rep cough (joking) I might put these into my Slannesh WoC force (when I get round to them) and if they look brill as the resin don't look great


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> He's back indeed


Had repeated nerd-gasms on seeing that. That is a model I would buy for the sheer pleasure of owning it, painting it and displaying it.

Also WTF! Nagash is coming back?? I had no clue. Can't wait to read the future Codex and find out how the Creator of Necromancy's return will influence the WHF world.


LotN


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

So I'm wondering if this will end in the first actual GW "Summer Campaign" (technically it would be more of an Autumn/Winter campaign) since Nemesis Crown from way back when. Part of me is very excited about this prospect.

Then part of me remembers the kerfuffle around Storm of Chaos.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd just started painting my Tomb Kings as well. You think the idea is Nagash has cast a spell to dominate the tomb kings and when combined with the vampire counts he intends to destroy the old world?


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I'd just started painting my Tomb Kings as well. You think the idea is Nagash has cast a spell to dominate the tomb kings and when combined with the vampire counts he intends to destroy the old world?


Best guess until we know better - no, not really. Buuuuut Nagash does have Lieutenants who work for him. Arkhan the Black for example.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

alasdair said:


> I was literally just about to order 30 Chosen from the GW website, as I was moving to payment I decided to check what was going on at Heresy. So bloody glad I did I will certainly cancel this order and wait (hope) for the plastics!


To be fair though if you had GW are very good at replacing the models with the new ones, like I bought a load of metal plaguebearer the day before the new ones were announced and they were more than happy to swap them out for me.

I'm actually more intrigued to see what the arkhan the black model looks like, as at 1000pts to take Nagash you would need to be playing 4000pts minimum which is quite a big ask....


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> find out how the Creator of Necromancy's return


Fun fact: Nagash didn't actually invent necromancy, that was Drachenfels. He did develop it and bring it to the lands of the empire en masse however.


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

Bingos


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

And now ladies and gentlemen, time to permiate something of substance to the discussion:



> *via an anonymous source on Faeit 212*
> Nagash army will be first of many alliance armies - there will be other in 9th ed - so there won't be free choice alliances, but ready army lists mixing two armies.


It's Faeit and an anonymous source, buuuuut if it does turn out to be true, well... X3


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Brother Cato said:


> And now ladies and gentlemen, time to permiate something of substance to the discussion:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Faeit and an anonymous source, buuuuut if it does turn out to be true, well... X3


Allies being a big part of the next fantasy has been pretty much confirmed by all "in the know"
The question is how heavily it will go that way.................


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Bindi Baji said:


> Allies being a big part of the next fantasy has been pretty much confirmed by all "in the know"
> The question is how heavily it will go that way.................


Okay, admittedly Fantasy is not something I regularly keep tabs on...but part of me thought it would be an extension of the whole "Forces of Order/Destruction" thing in the 8th Edition book.

If that rumour is true, then it means we may well see books like "Kingdoms of Men" coming out, as well as the Undead Legions book (assuming it is a book). Which probably also means you need to use that specific Army List to field Nagash, or possibly Arkhan.

On the one hand, it is different from the method used in 40K. On the other, well...I think the flaws are apparent with this system.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Jack Yeovil writes his own stories then uses names from Fantasy to sell to it. Look to his Genevieve novel - after all, she then pops up in his other stories like Anno Dracula, which is nothing to do with Warhammer.

Considering the age of Drachenfels, and the period of when it was written (mid 4th?), Drachenfels is pretty much about as canon as Chaos Space Marines are from back in the days of the Realm of Chaos books.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Rumours for u too fest on 


> via Felwether on Warseer
> I've just gotten a little bit of info about this release. Warhammer, The End Times is noted to contain new rules that change the way a game of Warhammer can be played. It is not a new edition.
> 
> Releases:
> ...



So yeah


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

http://grotorderly.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/white-dwarf-30-wycieki-leaks.html


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

So I guess this means next week we'll be seeing a model of Arkhan?


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I know the link is there but for lazy pepole who don't look at the link and Better pics of the master necromancer


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

elmir said:


>



ARRRRR YEAH, that is some fine models, well done GW, Well done, but what are they ?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I just had a major model-gasm. Man those models are AWESOME!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Those are AWESOME and will be getting these. Zero to Three fantasy armies in a few months!!!!


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

elmir said:


>


Okay, this is awesome...but also hilarious.

Hey GW, the leaky pipe is still dripping. Might want to call a plumber before it gets too out of hand X3


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you'd be gravely (yarhar) mistaken if you think that it's not a controlled "leak" every time. 

It's a poor strategy if you ask me, but they are sticking to their guns!


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

elmir said:


> I think you'd be gravely (yarhar) mistaken if you think that it's not a controlled "leak" every time.


I'm not so sure. This stuff is at least two weeks from now if I were to stab a guess, not to mention the company's alleged fury over the Imperial Knights leaking early.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

No Tomb King leaks yet?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Brother Cato said:


> I'm not so sure. This stuff is at least two weeks from now if I were to stab a guess, not to mention the company's alleged fury over the Imperial Knights leaking early.



Photos aside, this rumor is months old.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That winged nightmare is about the coolest model GW have done since Be'lakor.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

It almost seems like this is a new army in and of itself.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> I just had a major model-gasm. Man those models are AWESOME!


My reaction;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RquXLETaciM

Mannfred looks f**king EPIC! Or should I say his mount, whatever the hell that absolute badass thing is, does. Seriously that thing looks like Deathwing's Undead Cousin. Arkhan's Sphinx looks great and Arkhan himself is looking pretty cool, though i'd paint his bones in black as homage to his name. And Neferata looks pretty good, liking the horse, but the other two are out of her league.

And Nagash. Phew. Goddamn he looks terrifying, brilliant, the kind of thing you'd rather run screaming from than face on a battlefield. Expensive, but that means he must be immense. Which is fitting for the Scourge of Nehekhara.

Some of GW's best releases ever. Can't wait to see where these End Times take us, because according to BoLS Kislev is no more, every single race in WHF is affected by this, and Nagash might have killed Settra the Imperishable. Game-changing. :shok:


LotN


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

these are some stunning models, very very impressed, Nagash looks suitably epic , but the other stuff is mind blowing, just when i thought Fantasy was getting a bit ignored ,boom, GW pull us back in again with a boney slap around the chops.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Lord of the Night said:


> My reaction;
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RquXLETaciM
> 
> ...


Are these Tomb King Ones?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

They kinda look it


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

does anyone seen this? if not
is crom in the new book


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm scouring google images to ID that model. Looks like a new named character though? DOES ANYONE HERE READ SPANISH!?


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Einherjar667 said:


> I'm scouring google images to ID that model. Looks like a new named character though? DOES ANYONE HERE READ SPANISH!?


No need. It's an old Chaos Lord model, however it's associated with one character in-particular - Vardek Crom "the Conqueror", Archaon's right hand man. While I can't read Spanish, it would appear that he - like Valten - is being reintroduced into WHFB.

Here's his model if you're curious. No need to go to Google when you can check the GW Store X3


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

nice spot, but i'm wondering if thats valtans point value showing in the other page??? if it is GW are bringing back a lot o fantasy characters, i hope to see 40k do that as well cough squats and sisters cough


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Crom's special rule, in my poor Spanish-to-English, is that he can choose to use either two hand weapons or a hand weapon and shield at the start of each combat phase. If he uses hand weapon/shield he gets +2 armour and +1 Parry (so 2+ armour, 5+ Parry), and if he uses two hand weapons he gets +3 attacks instead of +1. His other rule is that he must always issue/accept challenges, which takes precedence over Champion of Chaos.

Seems a pretty good choice considering how crazy cheap he is.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

revilo44 said:


> nice spot, but i'm wondering if thats valtans point value showing in the other page??? if it is GW are bringing back a lot o fantasy characters, i hope to see 40k do that as well cough squats and sisters cough


Possibly. My Engish-to-Spanish is pretty non existent, but I believe Faeit mirrored this page from the source a few days ago. The opposite page could be Valten, or it could be Crom's wargear. We need a good translator to work this out. On a related note, you think Crom might get a new model to replace the old Metal one?

However, it's come to my attention that the characters may not begin and end with just Crom and Valten. Do not take my word as gospel however given I just read and comment on Rumors and don't go actively seeking them out, so until a full list leaks...

EDIT - Yes, that looks like part of Valten's rules. The word "Valten" can be seen clearly if you look close enough.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I never noticed that Crom model. Very intrigued now.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Very excited for the possible return of Valten. I always thought he was a great character in his Exalted form.

Just a thought/hope. What do people think the chances may be of Teclis getting an updated model. Crom and Valten were both introduced during the Storm of Chaos (I think that was the name) campaign and Teclis had a fairly significant role in it. His current model is painfully dated.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Valten had such a poor death, I hope it's being totally retconned.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Nagash and other stuff is previewable and preorderable on the GW site now:
http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Nagash

Absolutely epic model!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


>


So impressed at I got that him right :grin:

Units and fluff that may be in the book 



> Via
> http://astropate.blogspot.com/
> 
> (N): Warhammer Nagash
> ...





> via Antihierophant on Warseer
> The Return of Nagash is up on Black Library for advance order and there is a sample up too. The sample's prologue sets up a lot of the End of Times world so I thought I'd share that with you here. The framing is Manfred scrying in a bowl of blood and looking around the world. These are the main things he sees in order;
> 
> -A twin tailed comet
> ...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

^Sounds alot like my commute to work this morning


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> ^Sounds alot like my commute to work this morning


you in the rough part of england,bits?




> via Steve the Warboss on Faeit 212
> Endtimes will have 4 Books;
> Book 1 will released next weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hrm, so the novels are spaced out a bit more than the rumors hinted at. Still wondering if Josh Reynolds are writting them all or not.

But it looks fascinating with these massive upheavals for the Warhammer Fantasy setting, that appearently is going to stick as the new future, not just a single campaign.

I somehow think this is a trial run to see how well recieved advancing the timeline for a setting will be. I would so not be suprised to see Games Workshop giving Warhammer 40k the same treatment if the End Times exceeds expectations.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

One can only hope.

OT: This was sent into Faeit earlier today.



> *via Steve the Warboss on Faeit 212*
> 
> Endtimes will have 4 Books;
> 
> ...


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

this looks like a okay week to me, the only thing i'll get is that Zandri Dust spary


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey guys.

Nothing big, but I'd figure I'd come by and mention the pre-orders for the Arkhan, Mannfred and Neferata kit have gone up.

Any word on what there might be next week? Or are we still forecast for a new Valten model?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There has apparently been no new model for Archaon. However Valten can be taken on foot, presumably with an upgrade for Althandir.

And Crom the Conqueror was never just any old Chaos Lord model, it was specifically created for Crom, but when he was dropped after the Storm of Chaos, they kept on his model (extremely popular - there must have been 7 Croms knocking about my FLGS).

If I am not mistaken, Valten on foot was a games day special along with Archaon on foot - a model I would love to get.

There are a couple of models I want back - Teutogen Guard, and the Battle Standard Bearers for chaos and middenheim. Kodel shorgaar was wonderful - again, another model that was utterly gorgeous.

Oh oh an Be'lakor.

Man, the Storm of Chaos was just full of gorgeous models. Juan diaz's Daemonettes and the metal Bloodletters with the axes... mannnn they were fine as motherfuckers.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Vaz said:


> And Crom the Conqueror was never just any old Chaos Lord model, it was specifically created for Crom, but when he was dropped after the Storm of Chaos, they kept on his model (extremely popular - there must have been 7 Croms knocking about my FLGS).


And yet, I don't think that's the Crom model in the book. Looks like one of the regular Chaos Exalted Heroes, unless I'm mistaken (I swore it was the one with the one axe pointed forwards and the other held back - they both have similar brass colours).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This might be the Chaos hero you meant. I always remember fat blokes conversion where he put him on a chariot with the spiked whip.

Croms model has an axe, sword and shield.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Vaz said:


> This might be the Chaos hero you meant. I always remember fat blokes conversion where he put him on a chariot with the spiked whip.
> 
> Croms model has an axe, sword and shield.


That's the one. It's probably a misprint that they'd use that model over the actual Crom model. Assuming that is the case.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They look very similar but Crom has a large shield with an axe just peeking out of it as well, it was one of his special rules, he could disarm an opponent I think.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

I just went back a few pages and checked picture. It is indeed the correct model.

So moving past that, I imagine people probably have their copies of Nagash by now. Thoughts?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I have some of the old blood dragon models and I was tempted to start an undead army to use them but since I already have a tomb king army I'm hoping I can just tag Vampire Count stuff onto them including the Vampire and I'm set.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

> via two readers here on Faeit 212
> Found a true Easter egg in the ipad version of nagash go to chapter 2 in the book and there is a pic of nagash click on red X to make bigger then look at model on his right below his book that guy is new never seen before an no one else is talking about it yet enjoy the exclusive
> 
> 
> Found something no one else has or at least aren't talking about looks like a dead giant vampire if you have the iPad sample of Nagash go to chapter 2 the rules and click on red X to make picture big and he is below his right hand with the book and it is officially released so you can post hope this helps posted same thing on your latest blog thanks and keep up the awesome work



i wonder when this is gonna come out?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm guessing that is a morghast?


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Vaz said:


> I'm guessing that is a morghast?


Has to be. Some people have claimed it's actually part of a Skeleton Banner, but I've yet to see a banner that looked like that...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There is a 'new' model that has been seen - but it is just the skeleton banner bearer painted black.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Holy shit, I knew Nagash was a big model, but that thing is immense!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

This book is so cool!!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I got the book today and I have a tomb king force and some vampire models but atm all I can think about is making an empire army based around Valten, with Militia as troops, Flagellants as specials, warrior priests, witch hunters and maybe an altar, am I mad?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

No, i always thought a medieval militia themed army would be awesome, and you could use the men at arms models as town soldiers.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Just checked out the Montarch's more closely on the GW site and they really are awesome. I'm just hoping now the Forces of Order get some additions of equally epic proportions.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Word on the street is the next books are going to be Chaos (some sort of general chaos book with emphasis on Nurgle and possibly Chosen plastics), then Skaven/Lizardmen, then Elves (all 3 supposedly). All coming with new models.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Those Undead beasts look ace. I predict we will see some of them converted for WH40K.

Hopefully GW unfucks itself and will make separate books for the WH40 Chaos as well. At minimum we need: God-specific Legions book, Undivided Legions book and Renegade Chapters/Chaos warbands book.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Vaz said:


> There is a 'new' model that has been seen - but it is just the skeleton banner bearer painted black.


Probably From FW:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> Word on the street is the next books are going to be Chaos (some sort of general chaos book with emphasis on Nurgle and possibly Chosen plastics), then Skaven/Lizardmen, then Elves (all 3 supposedly). All coming with new models.


Yup, Chaos is next (can't remember where I heard it)


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

just saw this on feait and i haven't see this before?










anyone get this little book in their order


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Is that the notebook ive been hearing about?


----------

